# Flashlights



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We all have our favorite, mine so happens to be the Dewalt 18Volt kind, battery last a good long time on a full charge, what are some other good battery powered lights?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

My Hilti will go for about six hours on a 12 volt Nimh battery.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

LED lights all the way. I hang out on a cool flashlight forum and I got hooked on good LED lights.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> LED lights all the way. I hang out on a cool flashlight forum and I got hooked on good LED lights.


I don't know LED just seems not bright enough.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I carry a mini mag on my side. When I know I will be in the dark for a while I use one of those head lights that strap on your head. Runs on 4 AAA and seems to last a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Have many types of flashlights . My most recent favorite is the Stanley LED tripod type . This thing works well everywhere ! Plus it can stand and angle under sinks and such .


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I don't know LED just seems not bright enough.


Have you seen the latest LED flashlights? Super bright. Not like those anemic wanna-bes of the past.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What brand is it, I'll get one.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

My 2 favorites is the Streamlight Strion (now in septic tank) and its big brother the Streamlight Ultra stinger.
They are realy bright and lasts a good while on charge.
Also good for night hunting w/ a red peice of selephane (sp):thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I have an 28 V kit and I have a little LED flash light I paid 2 bucks for very little but lots of light!!!!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> My 2 favorites is the Streamlight Strion (now in septic tank) and its big brother the Streamlight Ultra stinger.
> They are realy bright and lasts a good while on charge.
> Also good for night hunting w/ a red peice of selephane (sp):thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I agree! I always carry my mag light for back-up just incase I get deep in some of these commercial basements we work in....


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Best flashlight in the world (imo) TAC TORCH by COAST, the size of a roll of quarters and will light up an attic.--------------- 22 RIFLE (A FLASHLIGHT FORUM) TOO MUCH WEB TIME! i WILL TRY TO FIND THAT SITE, i AM A LIGHT JUNKY, i CAN'T STAND WORKING WITH IMPROPER LIGHTING. www.coastportland.com


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

para1 said:


> Best flashlight in the world (imo) TAC TORCH by COAST, the size of a roll of quarters and will light up an attic.--------------- 22 RIFLE (A FLASHLIGHT FORUM) TOO MUCH WEB TIME! i WILL TRY TO FIND THAT SITE, i AM A LIGHT JUNKY, i CAN'T STAND WORKING WITH IMPROPER LIGHTING. www.coastportland.com



www.candlepowerforums.com


----------

